

Small guys find most breakthroughs (Letter to FT) - chalst
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c49b785e-8a48-11e0-beff-00144feab49a.html

======
teilo
Here's the letter, liberated from the reg-wall:

From Mr Mano Manoharan.

Sir, In “Getting IP right” (Editorial, May 19) you say: “Giants must not stop
others from standing on their shoulders” if we are all to benefit from the
advancement of ideas.

My reading of the history of UK innovation would suggest individuals and
small- and medium-sized enterprises are the source of more breakthrough
invention, rather than giants.

So practical action, as put forward by Ian Hargreaves, to encourage more SMEs
to begin the process of innovating should be welcomed. As should action to
discourage giants poaching intellectual property from vulnerable SMEs.

I speak from experience, having funded a successful breakthrough and now
patented innovation, that rationalises the ink used to print packaging, only
to see giants shamelessly trying to copy us, and even being told chillingly by
one; “We will drown you in court fees.”

My shoulders certainly need a cheap way of protection from the weight of these
particular giants!

Mano Manoharan, Joint Managing Director, LFH illuminating brands, London NW1,
UK

~~~
chalst
Thank you for posting this. I had thought that letters were not put behind the
paywall.

~~~
teilo
They aren't, but you still have to register.

